
Any website to find other developers to build something together as a sidehussle - tony2016
I am a full-time developer and I want to work on a side hussle (probably a SaaS) in the evenings and weekends. I am looking for a developer who has similar interests to work with and motivate each other.<p>I am finding it hard to find people like that. I tried local meetups and some online. I do not want to start a startup as a full time thing. I want to keep my day job and work on something that might create a good amount of extra revenue. If income exceeds my salary, then great. I might concentrate on it full time then.<p>There was a site called build it with me (builditwith.me?) and it seems it&#x27;s gone.<p>I was wondering if anyone knows of similar sites where one can find other people interested in starting something on the side with someone else. Another developer.
======
m33k44
indiehackers.com and there is also a slack channel mvphacks.slack.com where
developers can get together to build an MVP.

